# SPAM - Werbung für angeblichen kostenlosen GRATIS-Klingelton



## Heiko (17 Januar 2006)

Der Thread wurde auf Intervention eines genannten bis zum Beweis der Richtigkeit der genannten Fakten verschoben.


----------

